# A Good Book for your Wife/Girlfriend - and a good, informative read for yourself



## my love my life (8 Jan 2005)

Since you've got a section for military books I hope you don't mind me posting information on my latest book:  My Love, My Life - An inside look at the lives of those who love and support our military men and women.  It was just released this year and you can read more about it at www.mylovemylife.ca

This book is mainly Canadian but I've also included stories from American and British spouses - guys and gals.  This is my second book on the military lifestyle from the spouse's point of view.  My first was Hurry Up and Wait - released in 1994.

I have been supporting military spouses for the last 15 years in a variety of ways and I've joined this board as I like to keep in touch with what's new in the military community.   Cheers, Dianne


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Jan 2005)

Hi Dianne!! Welcome to the site, I look forward to your thoughts and insight on many of the matters here.


----------



## my love my life (8 Jan 2005)

Thanks so much Whiskey 601.  I really appreciate the welcome. Am just feeling my way around the forums and will look forward to commenting as well as asking some questions.  Looks like a really great site to visit.  Cheers, Dianne


----------



## 9nr Domestic (9 Jan 2005)

I look forward to reading your book. It looks very interesting to me. 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## my love my life (9 Jan 2005)

Hello 9nr Domestic,   Thanks so much for the welcome.  I'm looking forward to participating in some of the discussions.  My book is available at chapters.indigo.ca, Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk, from the book's web site or for a personally autographed copy - from me.

I would really be interested in your comments on the book (good or bad) as I appreciate feedback.   Thanks again for the welcome.   Cheers, Dianne


----------



## GIJANE (11 Jan 2005)

Hi, i read and own "Hurry up and wait"! i loved it, I'm going to buy "My love"My life".

Thanks, Jane (Military spouse, mother,daughter)


----------



## 9nr Domestic (12 Jan 2005)

I just recieved my copy from chapters (only 3 days shipping  ;D) I should be able to give you some feedback within the next couple days.


----------



## devil39 (12 Jan 2005)

My wife (who might just be a total whack job  ) found Lester Grau The Bear Went Over the Mountain very relevant and interesting.   At times it was almost my bible.   Very good tactical level lessons, and very terrain and regional specific.

She has also read Richard Hooker's Maneuver Warfare Anthology.   Again highly recommended.

Maybe not what you are looking for!


----------



## Infanteer (12 Jan 2005)

devil39 said:
			
		

> My wife (who might just be a total whack job  ) found Lester Grau The Bear Went Over the Mountain very relevant and interesting.



Man, if I could get my girlfriend to read The Bear Went Over the Mountain, I'd be cruising....(good book recommendation, BTW)


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Jan 2005)

What side of the mountain did the bear start from? The right, left or was it in the mujhiddle.?


----------



## Infanteer (12 Jan 2005)

The Up?


----------



## a_majoor (13 Jan 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Man, if I could get my girlfriend to read The Bear Went Over the Mountain, I'd be cruising....(good book recommendation, BTW)



I thought MMI was more into Marx  ;D


----------



## Infanteer (13 Jan 2005)

harhar.... ^-^


----------



## 9nr Domestic (13 Jan 2005)

Hi, I just finished My love, My Life. I am a military wife, who may or may not join the
military in the near future. 

I found the book very fascinating and well rounded. I am so glad that it showed
military life from the different perspectives of the spouse. I think the book
has opened up my mind a bit. As military spouses we have shared experiences but we
don't all share the same ways of looking at those experiences.

I will definitely recommend this book, especially to military girl/boyfriends who are
new to the experience.

Thank you for the enjoyable read.
Dawn


----------



## Fruss (16 Jan 2005)

Hi, another insight of military life from a family perspective: 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/viewpoint/vp_storring/

I already posted the link on this site, but I thought it would be a good place too..
I'll try to get some of those books as soon as I finish BMQ!!!

Frank


----------



## helene_alone (26 Jan 2005)

at last...
thank you so much, Diane, for this information. I've just posted something asking about that exact situation.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jan 2005)

Like a fart in the wind, I hope this stinker wafts away sometime real soon....


----------



## Gunner (27 Jan 2005)

Both of Lester Grau's books are a good read.  If you are deploying to Afghanistan they make a good reading package

The Bear Went Over the Mountain: Soviet Combat Tactics in Afghanistan 

Vs

The Other Side of the Moutain: Mujahideen Tactics in the Soviet-Afghan War

LFWA provided his second book to 3 PPCLI when they deployed on Op APOLLO.


----------

